# ATV Tire Sizes



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

I have a Honda Rancher 420 and it currently has the OEM tires:
Front 24x8x12
Rear 24x10x11

I am assuming the front number is the height? Middle number is the rim width? Could I go bigger without a lift?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes, height, rim width, rim size. 

Im sure you could run up to 27in with no lift. They make a very inexpensive 2in lift for Atvs last time I checked. Then you could run 28in no probs


----------



## iboots78 (Nov 17, 2007)

Kyle Francis at k&s atv Pasadena is excellent for advice and sales. He also installs lifts.


----------

